
How Your Airbnb Host Is Feeling the Pain of the Coronavirus - jennyyang
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/technology/airbnb-hosts-coronavirus.html
======
adelHBN
I bet this will have a huge downside effect on the economy (along with
everything else). My and four other families are scheduled to go on vacation
in May. Well, obviously, it's not happening. But pertinent to your article,
all of our lodgings were through Airbnb, which we canceled!

~~~
bruceb
Yes but now think of all that discretionary income you now have for something
else. All that money that would have been spent on sports, concerts, etc.

Overall bad for economy yes, but some people may gain providing other outlets
for that money.

Plus higher discretionary income renters will have if rents dip.

